# Qualität Brandungsruten



## sunny (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle Brandungsexperten. Frageee:

Welche Ruten getrennt nach harter und weicher Aktion sind eurer Meinung nach qualitativ am hochwertigsten?

Und macht es sich tatsächlich stark bemerkbar, ob man mit einer 100,00 € Rute wirft oder mit einer, die preislich eher höher angesiedelt ist?

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Die Shimano-Ruten sind in der Aktion ein wenig härter, leichter und preislich gesehen weiter oben einzugrenzen. Ich z.B. fische mit 2 Cormoran BlueStar, 4,20m WG 250 g. Die sind viel weicher und einwenig schwerer als die Shimano. Preislich im Mittelmaß. Qualitativ gesehen sind die teueren Ruten einfach besser als billige Ruten. Das sieht man schon am Blank. Ich hatte voher auch 40 DM Ruten von Zebco. Die hatten einen sehr dicken Blank und dem entsprechend sehr schwer. Auch waren sie viel zu weich. Selbstverständlich gibt es verschiedene Versionen, wo es Unterschiede gibt. Im Endeffekt ist es aber eine Gemacksfrage und die Frage, wie oft man in die Brandung geht. Ich gehe regelmäßig 1 -3 mal die Woche los. Da möchte man doch schon ein Gerät haben, dass gut in der Hand liegt und nichts allzuviel wiegt. Ich persönlich habe schon einen großen Unterschied bemerkt, ob es nun 40DM Ruten oder 140€ Ruten sind.


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

hab ne world champion II von zebco...die ist bretthart und eher für gewichte von 150 gr. aufwärts geeignet...aber das handling ist gut, schmaler blank und ein erträgliches gewicht...war ein schnäppchen bei rods world für 99,-

meine andere rute ist ein IM-8-blank aus fernost, leicht, weich, superschlank und toll aufladbar, allerdings würde ich bei 170gr. schluss machen...geholt bei einem ebayer namens ullidulli...ca. 70 euro...bin sehr zufrieden mit der!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Von Shimano gibt es jetzt aus der Serie "Beastmaster" ne super B-Rute, 4.25 m und bis 250 gr Wg.. Die kannst du locker mit 200 gr fischen ohne das sie nachschwingt... Liegt so bei ca Euro 120,-. Bevor du dir für `n Hunni son Cormaran Schrott zulegst auf jeden Fall die Shimano holen...

Gruß
Marcel  #6

P.S. Kann sie dir mal zum werfen mitgeben wenn du interesse hast...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Shimano gibt es jetzt aus der Serie "Beastmaster" ne super B-Rute, 4.25 m und bis 250 gr Wg.. Die kannst du locker mit 200 gr fischen ohne das sie nachschwingt... Liegt so bei ca Euro 120,-. Bevor du dir für `n Hunni son Cormaran Schrott zulegst auf jeden Fall die Shimano holen...
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel  #6
> ...




Ich glaube nichts, dass die BlueStar Schrott sind, wie Du sie bezeichnest. Klar sind die Shimano eine Oberklasse für sich. Da kommt keine Cormoran mit! Aber dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Ruten.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*



> Aber dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Ruten.



... und somit hast Du für Dich gute Ruten gefunden, und das ist das, was zählt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Ok, war vieleicht ein bischen krass ausgedrückt, aber ICH hab ne Abneigung gegen Cormoran. Die einzigen Stöcker von Cormoran die ich vernümpftig finde sind die Titanium Black Star...Liegen aber schon so um die Euro 250,-...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Genau das, lieber Andreas! Aber wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist, werd ich auch auf Shimano umrüsten. Hab letzte Woche eine Shimano in der Hand gehalten. Bin echt begeistert von diesem Leichtgewicht...


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Hallöchen

Ich habe so 8 Brandungsruten im Schrank. Von sehr weich bis zum Stock 

Von Zebco, Shimano, Mitchell, Ron Thompson.
In den Preisspannen von 60 - 150 €

Es ist wirklich Geschmackssache, nur von den billigen würde ich abraten.
Nicht jeder kommt mit einer weichen bzw. harten klar.

Bei den Ruten gibt es auch beachtliche Gewichtsunterschiede.
Ich bevorzuge mehr Gewicht in der Hand.

Angefangen habe ich auch mit einer für 50 DM. Die kannst du aber mit den anderen nicht vergleichen.

Bei den Belastungen die auf die Ruten einwirken sollte es schon was hochwertiges sein.

MFG


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Ob Billig oder teuer ist manchmal Gluecksache. Hatte mal zwei Silstar 4,20m bis 200g Wurfgewicht. Habe diese Ruten geliebt und sie haben 10 Jahre ihren Dienst geleistet. Nach einem Autounfall haten sie einen weg! :c  Hatte fuer jede Rute damals 100 DM bezahlt. Da ich lieber die harte Version liebe, kann ich nur die Sportex Surf 4,00 oder 4,20m empfehlen. 
In England fische ich zur Zeit billiges Daiwa Tornado bis 200g und eine billige Balzer Magna bis 250g. Meine guten Daiwa Paul Kerry waren leider zu gross fuer den Flieger!!!
Meine naechsten Brandungsruten werden von Sportex oder ABU sein. 

Ne gute Brandungsrute faengt leider erst bei 150 Euro in Deutschland  bzw. hier in England erst ab 130 Pfund an!


----------



## sunny (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Also es ist nicht so, dass ich keine Ruten haben. Ich hatte mir damals zum Einstieg die Daiwa Tornado gekauft. 

Für die paar Mal, die ich in der Brandung fische reicht sie eigentlich auch. Nur beim letzten Fischen hatte einer meiner Kumpels mit ner Shimano gefischt, keine Ahnung welche. Sie war jedesfallls superleicht und schlank. Schon schön also.

Ich sach mal, der ist mit weniger Anstrengung einiges an Metern weitergekommen als ich. Und so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich mir früher oder später bestimmt neue Ruten zulegen, deshalb mal mein Interesse. 

Was kostet den so ne Shimano? Wie gut sind denn Ruten von Quantum, sieht man manchmal als Werbung in Angelzeitschriften, kosten ja ne richtige Marie.

Ach noch ne Frage, wo kann man denn wirklich gute Ruten kaufen bzw. sich ersteinmal ansehen. Hier im Binnenland ist die Auswahl ja nie so groß.

sunny #h


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Hi

Shimano hat einige im Programm.

Welche ist es denn?

Schau mal hier unter Surf:

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/category.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302028764&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181169&bmUID=1098361364279

Mfg


----------



## IjmTex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Bin auch ein Verfechter der harten Ruten. Habe mir aus diesem Grund vor längerer Zeit 2 Zebco World Champion II IM 8 gekauft und bin da echt glücklich mit.

Kann den Vorrednern auch nur zustimmen, daß die meisten preiswerten Ruten absolut nichts taugen. Würde auch sagen, daß man mindestens 100 bis 150 € auspacken muß um etwas einigermaßen vernünftiges zu bekommen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## sunny (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@brandungsteufel

Ich kann nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, welche es war. Wird wohl auch schon ein älteres Modell sein, weil mein Kumpel auch etwas älter ist und die Rute schon seit Jahren fischt. 

Ich bin eigentlich kein schlechter Werfer, aber was der "alte" Mann :q  mit der Shimano aus dem Handgelenk gezaubert hat, war schon beeindruckend.

sunny


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Es ist ja auch mehr Technik, als Kraft, was nötig ist.

Und das allerwichtigste ist das man keinen Tannenbaum auswirft 

Mit Gewalt und Kraft allein wirft man nicht weit.

MFG


----------



## Brandiangli (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

ICH DENKE AUCH DAS JEDER " SEINE RUTE " FINDEN MUSS 
ALS EINSTIEG HATTE ICH AUCH PREISWERT MIT ZEBCO ANGEFANGEN UND
DANN BIN ICH ÜBER DAM ZU BERKLEY GEKOMMEN UND BLEIBE DA AUCH
ICH FISCHE ZUR ZEIT DIE BERKLEY LIGHTNING POWER SURF 4,20 m -250 g
ETWAS HÄRTER ABER SEHR KRAFTVOLL 
HABE AUCH NOCH DIE 4,50 m - ABER MIT DENEN WERFE ICH WENIGER GUT
DIESE 30cm UNTERSCHIED MACHEN BEI MIR GUT 20 m WURFWEITE AUS

TJA UND BEI CORMORAN MUSS ICH LEIDER ZUSTIMMEN ENTWEDER RICHTIG TEUER ODER HÄNDE WEG - HAB DA NUR SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT

ÜBRIGENS BIETET BEI EBAY EIN HÄNDLER DIE BERKLEYS AN - GEHEN SO FÜR 70 - 100 EURO WEG !!! #6 ECHT GÜNSTIG DA IM KATALOG KNAPP 300 EURO


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin bei den Cormoranruten habe ich noch keine "preiswerte" geworfen aber ich hatte eine Coramid 4 meter 2 Teilig und habe eine Black Star CM Titanium 4,20 (erste Ausführung-die blaue). Die Ruten sind absolut geil da gibs nichts zu meckern.
Ansonsten habe ich noch eine schon in die Jahre gekommene Shimano Aero Cast BX 420 und eine Berkley IM8. Weis nich genau wie die heist. Die ist etwas weicher lässt sich aber super weit feuern.
Somit habe ich eine weiche (Berkley) eine mittlere (cormoran) und eine harte (Shimano) das heist für jede Gelegenheit etwas und das passt wie ich finde.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

also ich fische die areo technium und bin total zufrieden damit. habe sie nun seit 2 jahren und die haben mich noch nie im stich gelassen !! davor habe ich die diaflash von shimano gehabt. sind auch gute ruten. 
man sollte sich die ruten vorher genau ansehen und auch mal in die hand nehmen usw...


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin|wavey: 


hab Heute mal bei meinem Händler angeklopft und nachgefragt wie das denn wäre wenn ich die Ruten mal zum Testen mitnehmen würde, Antwort Na Klar warum denn nicht.
Super dachte ich, besorg doch mal die oder die Rute, Staunende Blicke, |kopfkrat und die tolle Aussage vom Händler, ich muss die Dinger doch ankaufen und die Bestellsumme ist soundso viele Tausend Euronen hoch und dann stehen die hier rum, denn wer braucht schon Brandungsruten:v

Scheisse wenste in Dunkeldeutschland wohnst
aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch mehr Geschäfte, die dann auch noch auf dem Weg zur Insel liegen.

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Ich wunder mich ein bisschen wenn ich hier von euren Ruten lese.

4,20 - 4,50 meine haben fast alle 5,00 bis 5,20 Meter.

Kann man denn mit einer 4,20 Rute soweit auswerfen?

Ich habe das Brandungsangeln auf einer 4,50 Rute gelernt.
Bin dann aber schnell zu 5 Meter gewechselt.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen?

Mfg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin,
3,9 oder 4,2m Länge haben die üblichen Standardruten im Sortiment der Hersteller, denke mal, das längere Stöcker eher Exoten sind ;+ .
Aber wenn Du mit Deinen Ruten klarkommst - warum nicht #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit einer 3.90 Rute auf Weite kommt.

Wie ihr ja sicher schon gelesen habt bin ich ja eher an der Nordsee angesiedelt.

Meistens in Holland (Hoek van Holland). Dort gibt es zwei grosse Läden. Beide Besitzer sind auch Fans vom Brandungsangeln und echt Okay 

Die haben kaum eine Rute unter 4,50. Selbst fischen die mit 5,00 - 5,40 Ruten.

Da ich ja nie an der deutschen Ostsee geangelt habe, fehlt mir der vergl. mit deutschen Brandungsanglern.

MFG


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@ brandungsteufel

Was heisst denn soweit? Wie weit wirfst du denn.

Also meine Ruten sind beide 4,20 m lang und ich werfe immer zwischen 80 und 100 m. Mehr ist bei mir mangels Übung nicht drinn oder eher Zufall.

sunny #h


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@Sunny 

Die Diskussion gibt es ja schon mit den Weiten 

Ich habe nie im trockenen die Weite gemessen. Im Meer kann ich das nicht abschätzen. 

Eins ist aber sicher mit 4,50 bleibe ich locker 20 % kürzer.

Hängt vom Vorfach, Wind, und meinem Wurf ab 

MFG


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@ Katze

Moin moin,
wir schnacken noch ein termin ab und du kommst vorher zu mir in Laden. dann nehmen wir dir die Ruten mit die du mal werfen möchtest. Aga kommt bestimmt auch mit! Wird bestimmt lustig und du kannst dir denn mal ein bild machen welche Rute dir am besten liegt...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@ brandungsteufel

Ne, ne, ich will auf keinen Fall ne neue Diskussion bzgl. der Wurfweiten anzetteln.

Aber interessant fände ich es schon, ob deine Variante mit den längeren Ruten richtig Meter ausmacht.

sunny #h


----------



## MichaelB (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin,

@sunny: gut so, diese Art Diskussionen sind ähnlich wahrheitsgetreu wie Frauengeschichten  

@Brandungsteufel: es gibt da so eine Formel *2xKörpergrößex113%=optimale Rutenlänge |znaika: *

Mal eine andere Frage: nutzen Brandungsruten eigentlich auch mal ab? Ich meine, ermüdet der Blank irgendwann mal und lässt sich weniger aufladen als im Neuzustand?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Hi

Da wäre ich ja locker 2,30 Meter  einer Karriere in der Nba steht nichts mehr im Weg *lol*

Denke schon das nach einigen Hundert würfen das Material ein bisschen ermüdet.

MFG


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin Moin Boardies!!!
Also, ich fische zur Zeit 2 DAM Black Panther Ruten 3,90m. Die Stöcker waren echt nicht teuer. Habe sie als B-Produktion( der erste Ring lässt sich nicht klappen) für 44,90Teuro bei Gerlinger gekauft und bin damit bis jetzt noch sehr zufrieden. Die Ruten sind leicht (525gr.) und ich würde sie eher als hart bezeichnen. Hab aber auch noch nicht so viele vergleichsmöglichkeiten da dies meine ersten Brandungsstöcker sind. 
Nun spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir neue zuzulegen die dann auch gerne 150-200teuro pro Stück kosten dürfen. Was mich bis jetzt aber von dieser Investition abgehalten hat, ist die angst vor einem Fehlkauf.  Und um später festzustellen das die neuen Stöcker mir nicht liegen und ich damit auch nicht wesentlich weiter werfe ist mir das doch ein wenig zu viel Kohle. Habe bisher noch keinen Händler getroffen der gesagt hat, nimm mal die 2-4 Stöcker mit, teste sie und entscheide dich dann. Die wollten alle bisher immer den vollen Kaufpreis sehen. 
Und so werde ich wohl noch einige Zeit mit meinen alten Ruten weiterfischen müssen!! Bis ich mal die Möglichkeit bekomme First Class Ruten probe zu werfen. Denn ich kaufe definitiv nicht die Katze im Sack!! Denn grade beim Brandungsangeln muss die Rute zum jeweiligen Angler passen!!!
Fischige Grüsse 
Daniel


----------



## Koschi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Die Formel gibt schon einen guten Anhaltspunkt. Dort ist eingelitert: Das Blei-Gewicht, mit dem man wirft. Denn die Rute ist ja ein Hebel und höhere Gewichte erfordern bei längeren Ruten auch höhere Kräfte.

Es gibt bei längeren Ruten und (sehr) hohen Gewichten irgendwann den Punkt, ab dem man die Rute nicht mehr richtig schnell "kippen" kann und dann wirft man mit kürzeren Ruten letztlich doch weiter.

Mal ausprobieren...!

Und wie in der NBA  |bla: : Große Brandungsangler haben - wenn es um Weite geht - Vorteile.


----------



## sunny (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@dorschjaeger75

Stehe genau vor dem gleichen Problem wie du auch. Bin eigentlich gewillt, mir Ruten zuzulegen, die etwas teurer sind, habe aber Bedenken, dass ich hinterher evtl. nicht mit umgehen kann. Wie ich das löse, weiß ich noch nicht #c .

Noch mal ne Frage hinterher. Wo bekomme ich ne Preisliste für Shimano-Brandungsruten her? In den Katalogen stehen ja nie welche drin. Ist wahrscheinlich aber Absicht, um das Herz  des Betrachters zu schonen. 

sunny #h


----------



## sundeule (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Ich fische eine Zebco Team Gemany (müsste der Vorläufer der W-Champ II sein(?)) 250g Wurfgewicht in 4,20 m und eine DAM Futura Surf I 200g Wg und 4,50m lang.
Die Zebco ist bretthart und ein prima Katapult für Gewichte jenseits der 170g.
Die Futura ist deutlich weicher. Bei den Futura II gab es viel Bruch, als die rausgekommen sind - die nicht bald in den Himmel aufgestiegen sind hielten dann auch durch.
Gelegentlich denke ich über was Neues nach aber beide Stöcke halten einfach noch zu gut |kopfkrat  Wenn ich demnächst doch noch mal schwach werde, wird es wohl auch eher ein harter Knüppel von Shimano sein.


----------



## Agalatze (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

also das mit der formel ist so eine sache !!! es geht einzig darum wie derjenige die kraft in die rute bekommt um sie aufzuladen. übrigens kann das material nach einiger zeit ermüden und nachgeben usw....
bei brandungsruten über 4,50 m wird man diese nicht mehr voll aufladen können.
kenne ehrlich gesagt keinen der solange ruten fischt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin Moin Boardies!!!

@Sunny
Na das freut mich aber das ich nicht der einzige bin bezüglich der bedenken sich teure Stöcker zuzulegen ohne sie vorher Probegeworfen zu haben.
Hab bisher aauch noch keinen Weg gefunden Ruten vor dem kauf zu testen.
Bezüglich Deiner frage nach den Prreisen von Shimanoruten...
Guckst Du Hier www.hav-direkt.de
Da müsstest Du eigentlich fündig werden und die Preise sind auch human.

@all
Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen...
Ist jemand von Euch dieses Wochenende auf der Insel (Fehmarn)
Wir sind zu viert von Freitag bis Sonntag oben.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen|kopfkrat ???

Fischige Grüsse 
Daniel


----------



## sunny (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Est einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.

Gibt es vielleicht auch äußere Merkmale an einer Rute, um zu erkennen, dass es sich um eine hochertige Rute handelt, wie z.B. Art, Größe und Anzahl der Ringe oder Teilung usw. |kopfkrat 

Böse Zungen behaupten nämlich, dass die Blanks mehr oder weniger aus einer Schmiede kommen und nur der entsprechende Firmenname aufgedruckt wird.

Das bedeutet aber, man könnte bei "Aldi" einkaufen und hätte trotzdem die gleiche Qualität zu einem geringeren Preis als wenn man direkt zu "Mercedes" geht. Und das möchte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden.

Sprich, weiß z.B. jemand, ob die Shimano-Blanks evtl. noch unter einem anderen Namen verkauft werden? 

sunny #h


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Shimano die Brandungsruten unter einem anderen Namen vertreibt. Würden sich über kurz oder lang doch selber das Wasser abgraben.

Ich persönlich mag dünne und leichte Blanks.Erstens hat man einen geringeren
Luftwiederstand und zweitens eine leichtere Handhabung.

Wenn musst Du sie sowieso, wenn Dein Händler mitmacht, die Ruten Probewerfen.


Bis dann


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Also ich fisch  ne Penn Surfmaster 4,20. Komm damit auch super zurecht. Vorher hatte ich nen 4,50 Stock, der war zu lang für meine Größe (1,81m)..
Ich denke mal, daß es mit dem Hebel zusammenhängt, daß ab ner bestimmten Rutenlänge keine weiteren Würfe mehr möglich sind.. hab ich mal gelesen irgendwo,,,

Allerdings fisch ich ne Stationärrolle (ebenfalls Penn Surfmaster ). An der Nordsee wird meistens, so glaube ich mit Multis geangelt und bei denen machen längere Ruten auch Sinn..


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fisch  ne Penn Surfmaster 4,20. Komm damit auch super zurecht. Vorher hatte ich nen 4,50 Stock, der war zu lang für meine Größe (1,81m)..
> Ich denke mal, daß es mit dem Hebel zusammenhängt, daß ab ner bestimmten Rutenlänge keine weiteren Würfe mehr möglich sind.. hab ich mal gelesen irgendwo,,,
> 
> Allerdings fisch ich ne Stationärrolle (ebenfalls Penn Surfmaster ). An der Nordsee wird meistens, so glaube ich mit Multis geangelt und bei denen machen längere Ruten auch Sinn..




Moin Quappenqualle! Sag mal, kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich die Penn Surfmaster 4,20 bekomme oder hast Du vielleicht einen Link ??? Die Rolle von Penn hab ich auch und bin total zufrieden mit der!!! #6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

In England ist die Standardlaenge nur 12 ft = 3,60m fuer Multirolle. Fuer Stationaerrolle ist maximal 14 ft = 4,20m. Die laengste Rute hier 16 ft und kommt von Shakespeare. :v  Und etliche Brandungsangler werfen mit einer 3,60m weiter als ich mit meinen 4,20m Ruten!!!

In Frankreich und Holland und Spanien sind laengere Ruten ueblich. In Spanien allerdings das Brandungsangeln, wie wir es kennen nicht so verbreitet!

Wie Frauen sagen: "Auf die Laenge kommt es nicht drauf an!!! Technik,Staerke und Kondition und Geschmack spielen eine groessere Rolle!!!" :q  :q  :q Bei Brandungsangeln trifft das auch zu! #6


----------



## MichaelB (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also das mit der formel ist so eine sache


 Nö, das ist Physik >> Hebelgesetz... der Rest ist Erfahrung und Technik #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

@ michaelb
hast schon recht mit dem hebelgesetz, aber wenn du aufgepasst hättest und nicht in der stunde gefehlt hättest  wo das thema "kraft" eine rolle spielte dann wüsstest du, dass ein ein kleiner hebel der mit wesentlich mehr kraft bewegt hat eine gleiche oder bessere wirkung hat als ein großer mit der wenig kraft.
im grunde müssen die faktoren alle gut zusammenpassen. das ist alles...


----------



## MichaelB (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ michaelb
> hast schon recht mit dem hebelgesetz, aber wenn du aufgepasst hättest und nicht in der stunde gefehlt hättest  wo das thema "kraft" eine rolle spielte...


 Erwischt  |rolleyes :q 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ im grunde müssen die faktoren alle gut zusammenpassen. das ist alles...


 Eben - weshalb ich mich auf Üben-Üben-Üben verlassen muß und mich trotz eines unmöglichen Wurf-Stils nicht mehr grämen muß, vom Aufprall des Bleies auf dem Wasser nass gespritzt zu werden  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

hehehe ich lach mich weg !!!!
vom aufprall nass gespritzt zu werden


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. November 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Besser nass gespritz als dieser Knall beim Riss der Schnur 


MFg


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2004)

*AW: Qualität Brandungsruten*

Moin,





			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Besser nass gespritz als dieser Knall beim Riss der Schnur


 DAS kann aber immerhin mehrere Gründe haben: Bügel nicht umgeklappt, Bügel zurück geschnappt, Schnur im Knicklicht verheddert... oder was man sich sonst noch an Geschicklichkeiten ausdenken kann :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------

